# Tight clothing?



## katiebear832

Hi, I am new to this...but was diagnoed with IBS since 8th grade(now I am in my first year of college), and it is still affecting my life pretty badly. But hey, other people have worse things out there, so I guess I should appreciate what I have. Anyways, I was wondering if all of you other people with IBS tend to wear more loose clothing, or comfortable clothing, because though your stomach may bother you--it makes it even more uncomfortable to wear tight pants, or even tight shirts. More recently, I have noticed that I am too tired to even get dressed-up, or just tired in general. Okay...well thank you for your time. By the way, I like this community, I definitely understand what some of the people have been saying and their complaints about IBS...it is not fun at all. Have a good day.


----------



## faith13

my main 2 symptoms are bloating and loose stools or mild diarrhea with urgency. i like to wear tight clothing sometimes, but only when my stomach permits. i also feel tired most of the time. some days are worse than others, but strangely i always feel tired.


----------



## asian_girl

for me, i tend to buy clothes which are two sizes bigger. it makes me look alot skinnier, and i can actually breathe.


----------



## erin5983

Yeah, nothing quite like the "tight clothing" trend...how awful are those skinny jeans...how can any human being feel comfortable, let alone us? I usually don't wear things that are unbearably tight just because if my stomach's already bothering me, it just adds to my issues, plus if I have to race for the bathroom and I'm like, fighting to peel my jeans off, lol. My favorite clothes are my loosest clothes--sweatpants, fleece pants, hoodies....ah....lol.


----------



## KatieCC

I can't wear really tight clothes because of my ostomy. Well, I guess I COULD but then I'd have to empty it every 30min! I like skirts and dresses and loose-fitting khaki and black pants. I also can't wear low-rise pants... UUUGGHH I will be SO glad when that trend is over!Kate


----------



## so_alone

I am REALLY into fashion and I like to look nice to school, I pride myself in it. If I can't feel good, why not look good? Plus- this sounds really bad but its true- I always think, if I pass gas, people are less likely to suspect me if I look pretty. How mean does that sound? Sorry but does anyone understand? I don't mean it to be mean! Its how I feel :s


----------



## iambalthazar

My clothes used to fit perfectly, then when I got sick, my tummy would balloon up, and my clothes hurt, but in the past year I've lost so much weight that clothes that never fit, pants and what not are too big. I'm swimming in all my clothes. That's okay though, I like layering things. Heehe.


----------



## lynyrd29

Haha..so_alone I feel the same way!! I always try and sit next to a few big guys, just in case I let one slip, that way everyone will think its one of them! I still wear everything that I wore before I had IBS, but I have found that I won't wear any jeans or pants that aren't stretch. I think the added lycra gives a little give extra comfort. I (knock on wood) haven't had any bloating yet, not sure why, so a big tummy isn't a problem for me. But when my IBS is aggravating me I stick to sweatpants and big pullover hoodies.


----------



## Kestrel

My new favourite things are my sweatpants and hoodies. I couldn't have been happier when those tracksuit things came into fashion...hehehe.I still wear some tight pants but not on days when I'm feeling bad. Also if I'm in a rush to go the bathroom, sweatpants are faster....I also have lost a lot of weight in the past year so I got to buy all new pants







The one good thing about IBS...gives me an excuse to shop!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## iambalthazar

I'm scared to get new clothes...especially pants, because if I get healthy and gain weight, they won't fit!! Haha.


----------



## Cloudchaser101

tight clothing really does make it worse.stretch pants are the best...they follow your stomach! I dont know about tight shirts- i would suggest not wearing them either...there are lots of loose shirts that are in style right now...but on off days...just wear your favorite sweats and a tee shirt..


----------



## fishnets

For some reason even before I had IBS, tight pants made my abdomin hurt. It's hard now cause I get bloated randomly, so some days I look freakin pregnent and others I'm fine! I hate when I'm going out somewhere and want to wear tight clothes but my stomach is huge


----------



## Blackcat

I shouldnt wear tight clothing either. But I LOVE tights and corsets....probably the worst things for you. But I do it anyway..(i do all the other things right so i get something right) Sometimes when my IBS is really bad I will for go fashion for my tummy...but its hard. I usually dont get tooo bloated...sometimes. I want to be a fashion designer...so its a conflict of intrest







+panda+


----------



## PandoraNS

Panda-It's funny you mentioned corsets, I was wearing one for a Renassaince Feast and I spent the next day in the bathroom. My stomach did not approve of the corset. I can only wear tight clothing when I'm feeling good. I usually stick with loose pants, belts and sweatshirts. But I suppose belts are kind of annoying when you need to get out of your pants fast!


----------



## 14448

Wow, I am not only person with this problem! I hate the feel of anything tight or clingy on me, esp when ibs playing up. I almost never wear jeans, always wear waistbands on my hips (even skirts) and try to get elastic ones where possible. This seems to help prevent attacks.


----------



## 15682

Yeah I definitely feel that way. Even with my iBS I have always worn clothes from abercrombie kids and hollister which are made to fit tight, except when I am bloated. But in the past couple months I have gained about 10 pounds after trying some different medications and the only thing I am confortable wearing now is sweat pants. This is a little off topic, but how is dealing with ibs in college? Do you have community bathrooms or a way to get around eating the food that triggers it? I am going to college next year and I'm already worried about what I am going to do!


----------



## 15341

I try to avoid anything tight around the middle because it does make me feel uncomfortable, i tend to wear loose clothing a hell of a lot, and avoid jeans and the like unless i need to "smarten up"


----------



## 14730

I'd love to be able to wear the latest fashion; however, I buy big shirts and wear them with jeans so there's little contact with my stomach. When I have a good day I'll always wear my best looking clothes - because I can!


----------



## 14849

I never wear tight clothing, but of course, I'm a guy.







Back in the '80s during my "Metal Years" (which included the likes of Slayer, Metallica, etc.) I would wear the tightest jeans I could possibly find, but that was also waaaaaaay before the "IBS Years." These days, I dress for comfort. I wear jeans that are a bit loose, and surely long and fairly loose shirts. No, I don't dress like Puff Daddy.


----------



## 14730

Tightish clothing is fashionable for guys over here now.


----------



## Nikki

I dont really wear tight clothes either, but I have other reasons for that too.Nikki


----------



## 22771

Loose clothes are very comfortable for me. And I think that tight clothes like thight shirts are tend to those people who have a great body,like those who workout a lot.


----------



## 21857

Hey!!I only wear tight clothes on my good days, if I put on tighter pants and feel a little pain then I know straight away to change!!


----------



## 14849

I'd look like a wrapped sausage if I wore tight clothes.


----------



## 22032

Every since my IBS has gotten severe I don't go near jeans! Even if I am not bloated they still seem to bother my tummy. Recently I have been just wearing skirts. Denim mini-skirts do not bother me (I have two low rise ones ), and I also bought several casual knee-length viscose material skirts from Old Navy. When I am not bloated I usually wear fitted tees that are made from soft materials, but when I am bloated I wear cute peasant tops







. Also gaucho pants seem to be very tummy freindly.Comfortable clothing has become a crucial part of helping me deal with IBS. I only buy things made from soft and strechy materials and they have to be flattering in one way or another. When I feel crappy it makes me feel worse if I let myself go...putting on a tad bit of makeup and a nice outfit puts me in a better mood.


----------



## 14849

> quote:Originally posted by Tinglytummy:Every since my IBS has gotten severe I don't go near jeans! Even if I am not bloated they still seem to bother my tummy. Recently I have been just wearing skirts. Denim mini-skirts do not bother me (I have two low rise ones ), and I also bought several casual knee-length viscose material skirts from Old Navy. When I am not bloated I usually wear fitted tees that are made from soft materials, but when I am bloated I wear cute peasant tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also gaucho pants seem to be very tummy freindly.Comfortable clothing has become a crucial part of helping me deal with IBS. I only buy things made from soft and strechy materials and they have to be flattering in one way or another. When I feel crappy it makes me feel worse if I let myself go...putting on a tad bit of makeup and a nice outfit puts me in a better mood.


I've found that if I'm not wearing very loose jeans I am wearing sweatpants.


----------



## 13623

I am a colorguard instructor and my husband is a band director. And today I had to call him while he was at home to ask him to bring me another pair of pants, because the ones I was wearing were too tight on my stomach and giving my major pains. I actually had the darn pants unbuttoned under my long shirt. Awful isn't it!?


----------



## 14448

Tinglytummy, I'm the same with jeans! It's a weird trigger but they definately trigger my IBS, even stretchy ones. A month ago I was getting ready to go out to a bar and decided to wear jeans. I put them on, sat down to wait for my friends, and within 20 minutes I had bad cramps, followed by D. I had to cancel the evening.I think it's something to do with the stiff heaviness of the fabric, and the bits that stick in you when you sit down. I've never found jeans comfortable.Only problem is finding IBS-friendly trousers! I'm a 34" leg and I need them soft, stetchy, low-cut hipster style that are smart enough to go out in. And warm ones for winter. In summer I wear low-slung skirts, and at home I live in pajama trousers!I often think the most IBS-friendly clothes are a salwar-kameeze (soft tunic-style top over loose-fitting trousers). Wish someone would start a fashion for them here!


----------



## 22288

Tight clothes are the worst! I cant stand having things around my stomach and I have to have quite loose fitting clothes. With my school skirt I have to leave the button undone because my big skirt almost falls down and the one i wear is perfect except it is around my tummy which I hate. It makes me look fat but I dont care, comfort comes first before looking good when it comes to my tummy lol


----------



## 21857

Hey!!!I have 2 skirts that are loose around my stomach that i wear to work.... just in case!!


----------



## malfunctioning

i've given up on pants and wear skirts almost every day. i cut the elastic tight stuff on my underwear because even the slight tug of that bothers me. skirts are comfortable, and i feel less dumpy and bad about myself than when i would wear my huge baggy pants and a huge hoodie.i like the empire waist, even if i do look a bit pregnant. and anything with a band around the bottom which allows for flowy room around the tummy.


----------



## malfunctioning

and as far as finding flattering clothing that is baggy there is a pretty good selection on forever21.com







stuff like that.


----------



## 14448

Dresses over trousers are good cos you can wear the trousers really low slung and baggy and it doesn't notice- good for going out or when need to look smart. I wish the salwaar kameeze would come into fashion! I think it is perfect: loose-fitting, practical and flattering. Also many designs are in beautiful colours and sequinned, which lifts your mood. I feel ugly and depressed if I go out wearing baggy trousers and a hoody! I find I can wear jeans comfortably if they are ultra low-cut. I also stretch the waistband when they are wet so it is extra-loose. But I always take them off as soon as I get indoors and put on my pyjama trousers. I've snipped through the elastic waistbands on most of my 'home' trousers!


----------



## 17781

I just had to laugh at this because I was just in my car and feeling horribly bloated in my stretch jeans, so I unbuttoned/unzipped them and drove all the way home with my pants undone. I am now sitting at the computer in my loosest pants and an old t-shirt of my boyfriend's lol. So yea, I totally sympathize. I think my final exams are making my IBS worse, and because of my finals I'm drinking tons of coffee and not eating all that well! But once finals are done with I'll be good!


----------



## 22144

If you shop smart you can stay in style (tight things) but buy more relaxed waists. That's what I do ...


----------



## 14636

i LIVE in elastic


----------



## 18602

Most of my wardrobe consists of close fitting clothing, i adore wearing tights and little tops and jeans. However, i am prevented from wearing these a lot of the time now







I will not wear a dress either, much to my boyfriend's dismay. I just can't cope with the tight feeling around my stomach when it distends, nor the sight of it







So i have a nice pair of loose fit jeans and more comfortable tops like jumpers to put on when the bloating is bad.And elastic is indeed good!


----------



## 16963

you can still wear dresses! There are plenty that poof out around the belly, so you can't even see a bulge and there's nothing tight to make you feel uncomfortable. many empire waist dresses are like that. And no, I don't mean it's huge and poofy like a prom dress. Just more flowy and hangs slightly away from the body.For some reason I'm much more comfortable in skirts, even disregarding the tightness factor. My low-rise jeans can generally take me through the day without bothering me if I bloat a little, but I guess it's something psychological, I just feel more comfortable in skirts when it comes to IBS.I definitely do the thing where I unbutton my pants in the car or when I'm sitting at the computer. Hey, it works!I still have the tight little tops, I just can't count on wearing them every day. If I'm having a good day, I have to make sure and bust them out and wear them while I can!


----------



## 15976

I wear dresses but only in warmer weather when I don't have to wear nylons. I unbutton my pants too! I prefer low-rise bottoms as well. If I wear something tight, I find I spend most of my day thinking about the tight thing I am wearing. Same is true of shoes.I've given up being in fashion for the time being although I do try to wear make-up so I don't look like a total slob.


----------



## SJ1985

Half of the time I have to wear a belt to stop my jeans falling down (or have to keep pulling them up), the other half of the time they feel like they're about 3 sizes too small for me.It SUCKS.


----------



## 20663

haah, wow what a relief to know you all prefer loose to tight. i'm all for wearing what makes onecomfortable, buti do try to keep it up with the times if only to avoid calling further attention to my clothing. can i just say though, i HATE it when people make comments about my clothes. I mean, like wearing baggy pants(which by the way arent abnormally baggy, they're just..loose) there's a friend of mine who makes a big deal out of it and calls attention to me. i mean, what's with that?!


----------



## 20981

Yeah, I've had constant bloating lately, and tight clothing just doesn't work with that! Wearing tighter pants is very uncomfortable for me, either b/c of bloating or just abdominal pain, so I have 2 pairs of jeans that are a size or 2 too big that I wear all the time. Whenever I'm in my dorm or at home, I just wear sweatpants b/c even my larger jeans are uncomfortable after a few hours. I also wear big t-shirts and sweatshirts, mainly to mask my bloated stomach. Thankfully no one expects us to dress up for class!!!


----------

